# MPEG: No audio stream found -> no sound. ???

## mgr_

Eli ekaa kertaa tulee tällainen leffa vastaan, jota en saa näkymään vdr-sxfe:llä, xine:llä tai mplayer:llä. Mistähän mahtaa johtua?

Tässä mplayerin tulostus:

```
mgr_@gentoo /mnt/cdrom/VIDEO_TS $ mplayer *.VOB

MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ (Family: 15, Model: 95, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled with runtime CPU detection.

Playing VIDEO_TS.VOB.

MPEG-PS file format detected.

MPEG: No audio stream found -> no sound.

VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x576  (aspect 2)  25.000 fps  9800.0 kbps (1225.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Mpeg PES)

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.

Try appending the scale filter to your filter list,

e.g. -vf spp,scale instead of -vf spp.

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Selected video codec: [mpeg12] vfm: libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

Audio: no sound

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12

V:   0.1  15/ 15 32%  1%  0.0% 0 0

Playing VTS_01_0.VOB.

Seek failed
```

Eli alussa vilahtaa kuva ja äänetkin kuuluu ruudulla tosta VTS_01_0.VOB:sta pari sekuntia, mutta sitten vaihtaa VTS_01_1.VOB:iin, VTS_02_2.VOB jne... mutta päättyy lähes heti tohon Seek failediin. Tässäpä pähkinä mistä lähtis vikaa ettimään? Levyssä ei ole vikaa sillä toimii kämppiksen dvd-soittimella mainiosti.

----------

## pussi

en tiiä auttaako tää mutta eikös oikeaoppinen tapa dvd:iden katsomiseen mplayerillä ole

```
mplayer dvd://
```

----------

## mgr_

 *pussi wrote:*   

> en tiiä auttaako tää mutta eikös oikeaoppinen tapa dvd:iden katsomiseen mplayerillä ole
> 
> ```
> mplayer dvd://
> ```
> ...

 

no voi daa sillähän se sitten lähti jeppasemaan, mutta sitä en siltikään ymmärrä miksi tuo ei lähde wörkkimään suoraan tuolla vdr-sxfe:llä tällasta settiä antaa ja heittää sitten takasin tv:n päälle..

```
[16955] [input_vdr] PLAYFILE  (Loop: 0, Offset: 0s, File: goom:fps:25,width:720,height:576 dvd:/)

[16955] [input_vdr] Setting DVD streaming speed to 2700

[16955] [input_vdr] DVD streaming speed set to 2700

libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 1.1.8 from http://xine.sf.net

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access

libdvdnav: DVD Title: PREDATOR_SE_DISC1

libdvdnav: DVD Serial Number: 2C846F1A

libdvdnav: DVD Title (Alternative): PREDATOR_SE_DISC1

libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/mgr_/.dvdnav/PREDATOR_SE_DISC1.map'

libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00f50000. Regions: 2 4

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys

libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x00013d80

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x000140b7

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x0001676c

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x002e7277

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x002e7277)!!

libdvdread: Elapsed time 8

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_1.VOB at 0x002e98b2

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Found 3 VTS's

libdvdread: Elapsed time 8

[20111] [input_vdr] XINE_EVENT_UI_SET_TITLE: DVD Menu, PREDATOR_SE_DISC1

demux_wavpack: (open_wv_file:129) open_wv_file: non-seekable inputs aren't supported yet.

libdvdnav: Language 'en' not found, using 'ÿÿ' instead

libdvdnav: Menu Languages available: ÿÿ

[20111] [input_vdr] XINE_EVENT_UI_SET_TITLE: DVD Menu, PREDATOR_SE_DISC1

AFD changed from -2 to -1

[20111] [input_vdr] XINE_EVENT_UI_SET_TITLE: DVD Menu, PREDATOR_SE_DISC1

[20111] [input_vdr] XINE_EVENT_UI_SET_TITLE: Title 2, Chapter 1, PREDATOR_SE_DISC1

[20111] [input_vdr] XINE_EVENT_UI_PLAYBACK_FINISHED (slave stream)

[16955] [input_vdr] PLAYFILE <STOP>: Closing slave stream

[16955] [vdr-fe]    unwiring slave stream from output

[16955] [input_vdr] Setting DVD streaming speed to <default>

[16955] [input_vdr] DVD streaming speed set to <default>
```

----------

